# Parking outside Gibraltar



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Has anyone used the car park recently that's about 1/4 of a mile from the checkpoint and opposite the old area used by motorhomes that's now fenced off?
We used this car park over a weekend back in March this year without any problems. There were a couple of other's there as well.

Neil


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Haven't used the "new" MH parking area yet; but used the "old" one on the rough ground just outside the airstrip fence many times over the past 5 years.

From a recent report on a Spanish MH forum, the "new" one round the corner, opposite the footie stadium, seems indeed to be still up and running OK.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the update Nomad.
Looked at the webcam earlier and the traffic is flowing ok, so I'm going to head down there on Sunday. Just hope customs don't start playing up again in the mean time!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I crossed into/out of Gib a few weeks ago on foot [as I assume you will] at the height of the "Problems" and had no delay………but the vehicle queue was horrendous  .

I would be inclined to leave the motorhome well away from the border, perhaps on the busy industrial estate at La Linea, then take a taxi.

My daughter and her band are playing in Gib next week. No choice but to cross the border with a truck load of equipment then a guaranteed unload and search coming back out in the early hours……. well looking forward to that :roll: .

Ray


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Ray, 

Yes we will be going on foot this time. I foolishly drove over last time as the O/H wanted to stock up at Morrisons. Then couldn't get parked up anywhere so had to head back to the car park, luckily we didn't have to wait to long to get off. Any shopping will have to be carried out this time!

Neil


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Used it late April this year no probs, I put an entry in the database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12055

We got charged €3 per night but have heard that they don't always collect the money so you might get a freebie.

Great spot only 15-20 mins walk to the border.

Pete


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*gib Parking*

Drove past the Stadium last week and the Car Park opposite is still in use and within walking distance of the Border.

The "Eroski" supermarket that opened earlier this year and just over the border on the right before the Runway is now well stocked and established and sell lots of British brands and in particular Waitrose items,very walkable compared to Morrisons.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the stopover details Pete, it sounds like it's a similar distance to the check point as well. I didn't know about it last time, So it's nice to know there's another option.

Neil


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Littlebt, it's good to know its still being used, as I mentioned earlier It's reassuring to have two options.
Doesn't sound like I'm going to get away with a cheap shopping trip now the O/H knows there's Waitrose goods up for grabs :lol: 
That was not there when we visited in March.

Neil


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

peejay said:


> Used it late April this year no probs, I put an entry in the database....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=12055
> 
> ...


Used in May, no problems apart from occasional boy racers on the adjacent road for a couple of nights. Would use again, so handy (and cheap) for Gib on foot.

Flyingpig


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Just left there a few days ago. There is no attendant as noted in an earlier posts but we did find a water point and waste emptying. It is a bit noisy late at night and on a Tuesday night the traders for the Wednesday market held in the street in front arrive and are quite noisy. On two nights there was a refrigerated lorry parked up. 

Not the ideal spot but suited us at the time.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

I think the parking area by the stadium is just as noisy, it was mainly youngsters parking up with their base boxes thumping till the early hours. It was the weekend after all


----------

